# General > Reunions >  Interested

## lin

looking for William munro (billy) of Murchison street

----------


## NLP

If it's the same one didn't he move to England in the late 80's

----------


## 111heather

he has moved to manchester area

----------


## angela5

Wasn't he up in Wick a month or so ago?

----------


## tazette37

aye billy is in manchester and is keen to have a yap we ya pm me and i will give you his e-mail add x

----------

